# 928 gets its first taste of heavy wet snow...



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Up until today, all the snow that has fallen in CT has been the light, fluffy powder that snowblowers usually have an easy time with. So all winter my new machine has been throwing the light stuff a country mile.

Today, we got 8 inches of the heavy stuff... you know the kind that makes the best snowmen and falls when the temps are hanging right around 32. Well I was shocked at how this Honda took this heavy stuff and threw it just as far... in fact it looked better because the stream of snow jetting out of the chute held together better because of the weight. I have 3 foot bands of packed snow 30ft high on the trunks of all my trees. AWESOME! The other treat is the sound the engine makes when it loads up and labors... it is incredible.

The other thing that deserves mention is the hydro drive. UNSTOPPABLE! I mean don't get caught between the garage door and the machine while backing up lol. I love my new blower and would recommend a Honda snow machine to anyone in the market for a snowblower. 

8 more inches forecast for tuesday night into wednesday morning, and a possible huge nor-easter on tap for the weekend. Good year to pull the trigger on a new machine.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

A-men! And we do have some serious snow lined up for the balance of this week!!


----------

